# CANADIAN commercial dishwasher feed



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

Assuming no temperature or conduit fill corrections CEC says you can do it with #6 with 70A overcurrent.

Sent from my Nexus One using Electrician Talk


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

d-fi said:


> Assuming no temperature or conduit fill corrections CEC says you can do it with #6 with 70A overcurrent.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Electrician Talk


Not if it is considered to be a continuous load. At least that is how i interpret it. To be 100% compliant, I do believe that I have to have an overcurrent rated at least 78.5 amps and then size my wire based on that.

It is a Federal panel, so a 70 will hold no problem. I'm going to run #6 and if the inspector squawks, I'll just tell him that the 70 is offering protection and doesn't nuisance trip, so really what is the problem?


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry missed "Continuous" in your post had to pull out a calculator.

Now i'm guessing you don't want to special order a 100% rated overcurrent device, or pay for it 

Again assuming no temperature or conduit fill corrections CEC says that it should have #4 with a 90A overcurrent device with a continuous load.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't see why a dish washer would have the heater on non-stop. I would *expect* that the heater would be just to 'top up' the heat of the incoming water. Sort of like a tankless water heater. My guess (based on no real solid information at all ) would be that the heater wouldn't run for more than a minute out of 10.

Does this machine not have an ID plate stating the amperage requirement?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I would never consider a DW as a continuous load.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

d-fi said:


> S
> Now i'm guessing you don't want to special order a 100% rated overcurrent device, or pay for it
> 
> d.


Can't speak for what is available in Canada, but a 100% Rated CB in the 60-100 amp range?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> I don't see why a dish washer would have the heater on non-stop. I would *expect* that the heater would be just to 'top up' the heat of the incoming water. Sort of like a tankless water heater.


I think it's for rapid drying of the dishes? Sort of like the one you have in your home.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I would never consider a DW as a continuous load.


In a home a dishwasher is not a continuous load but it sure is in a restaurant.
6.7 X 1.25 = 8.375 for the motor wire
56.1 amp wire for the heater
56,1 + 8.375 = 64.475 amp wire for the whole unit 
56,1X 1.25 + 8.375 = 78.5 for the breaker or an 80 amp breaker.

Note the motor could change things if it was a larger part of the load as the breaker might have to be larger to allow starting.


----------

